# Tatonka Dusted Elk Steaks



## dukeburger (Jul 17, 2015)

My first try at elk, I picked up a couple elk striploin steaks from a local butcher. I've only ever had elk in burger form.

Seasoned with Tatonka Dust and kept in fridge for 4 hours. Fired up the Weber and seared around 3 mins each side. Plated up with some roasted carrots and some smoked beans.

Really enjoyed this cook, as did Ms. Duke.

Now taking elk donations for anyone tidying up their deep freeze!!

Q-view













IMG-20150607-00838.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 17, 2015


















IMG-20150607-00840.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 17, 2015


















IMG-20150607-00842.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 17, 2015


















IMG-20150607-00844.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 17, 2015


















IMG-20150607-00846.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Jul 17, 2015
__ 1


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 17, 2015)

Looks tasty. 

Never had elk.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow, nice job on the elk Duke...  Man, I love elk !   Thumbs Up


----------



## mossymo (Jul 18, 2015)

Looks very good, nice work! Our neighbor 3/4 mile from us raises elk, good eating!


----------



## seenred (Jul 18, 2015)

Mmm, that looks mighty tasty!  Elk is by far my favorite game meat...but we don't get many opportunities to eat it here in Oklahoma.

Red


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2015)

Tasty looking elk! Back in the good ol days we always had elk and venison in the freezer. Not anymore.


----------



## dukeburger (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words! Appreciate it!


----------



## b-one (Jul 18, 2015)

Never had Elk,but it looks tasty!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 19, 2015)

Beautiful! I adore elk so much and love the bone-in rack and haven't had my fix of such in ages, and so this post was a treat - even vicariously - and so thank you tons!

Beautiful job!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 19, 2015)

DB, Those steaks were cooked just right !!!!


----------



## disco (Jul 19, 2015)

I love elk and this looks great!

Disco


----------



## cats49er (Jul 19, 2015)

Makes me want to visit my brother  in Colorado this fall.  nice job


----------

